# Pictures From My Visit to the Kennedy Space Center



## oldman (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Mar 9, 2022)

This picture is from Google. I thought I took this picture while I was there, but I only took it as a selfie and used the rocket as a backdrop.
The significance of this picture is as you look at it, you will see the two rocket boosters on the side which propel the shuttle or satellite into space and the large round cylindrical piece in the middle holds the fuel for the trip.  I thought this was an amazing design. There is so much to see and do at the KSC. I was overwhelmed by speaking with one of the propulsion engineers that was onsite that day of my visit.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 9, 2022)

The Kennedy Space center is Awesome.  Several years ago, we scheduled a vacation in Orlando to coincide with one of the Space Shuttle launches.  Viewing the vehicles on display was very interesting, and watching the Shuttle launch...even from several miles away...was a sight I'll never forget.  That, and the Smithsonian Aero Space museum in Washington, DC, are two of my favorite "tourist" sites.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 9, 2022)

While you are there, you can drive through the wildlife preserve that adjoins the Space center on the north side.  See some interesting critters.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2022)

Haven’t been there in years. We live less than an hour from there. It’s changed a lot. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2022)

Manatee said:


> While you are there, you can drive through the wildlife preserve that adjoins the Space center on the north side.  See some interesting critters.


Manatee. Are you referring to the Viera wetlands Or the reserve on Merritt Island?


----------

